# java-puzzel lädt bild nicht



## zucchero (11. Mrz 2004)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und hab noch keine Ahnung.

Möchte auf einer meiner Seiten ein Java-Puzzle einbinden. Hab alles so gemacht wie beschrieben. Das Applet lädt und funktioniert offensichtlich, aber es schreibt den Fehler "couldnt load the image". Ausserdem weiß ich nicht, wo ich den HTML-Code einbinden soll. Da steht immer nur "in die seite einfügen". 
Das Bild hat das richtige Format und Größe und befindet sich(soll) im selben Ordner wie die Classes (..\Java\Applets). Da es mehrere sind, hab ich sie unter "Java-Eigenschaften" hinzugefügt. Eine weitere Frage wäre, was ich beim Upload beachten muß. Was muß wo in welches Verzeichnis (local und Web) damit´s funktioniert? Habe NOF7.0 und das Puzzle ist von "http://javaboutique.internet.com/icaPuzFW/"

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. 

Gruß


----------



## michel (12. Mrz 2004)

Offensichtlich wird dein Bild nicht gefunden.
Fragt sich natürlich, warum.
Leider hab ich keine Ahnung, mit welcher Umgebung du arbeitest und wer dir da dauernd sagt "in die Seite einfügen".
Beschreib ALLES mal genauer.


----------



## zucchero (12. Mrz 2004)

Also ich arbeite mit NetObjects Fusion 7.0 und Java ect. benutze ich zzt. nur um freie Downloads (zb. Java-Applets) in meine Site einzubinden. Also selbst erstellen kann und tu ich nicht, ich weiß auch nur das ich dieses Java von Sun installiert habe. Das genannte Puzzle funktioniert auch auf der Downlaodseite als Demo, also müßte rein Browser-mäßig ja alles ok sein. Vieleicht kann mir nur jemand helfen, der sich mit NOF auskennt. Hab auch schon woanders gepostet und gesucht unf gemacht, aber irgendwie klappt das alles nicht.

Mal eine generelle Frage:
Wo müssen den die Class/jar-Dateien denn überhaupt hin (local publish/web)? Sprich, ich lad mit jetzt ein Zip runter und in welches Verzeichnis kopiere ich es, damit es beim Einbinden und Hochladen funktioniert? In der Anleitung die beim Download dabei ist steht nur ein HTML-Code den man dann in seine Seite einbinden soll. 

Mit NOF habe ich folgendes gemacht:
1.Textfeld aufgezogen und unter "HTML" den genannten Code eingefügt.
Dann lokal publiziert und kontrolliert- Fehler "Cannot load Pic"
2.Textfeld gelöscht und Java-Applet eingefügt. Unter öffnen eine der benötigten class-Dateien geöffnet. Weitere Class-Dateien mit hinzufügen angehängt. HTML-Code nicht mehr hinzugefügt; weil dann hätt ich doch Java-Applet und Textfeld mit HTML in einem Objekt, oder?
Was ist denn da der Unterschied?
3.Das Bild soll sich im selben Ordner wie die Class-Dateien befinden. Tut es (Größe u. Format stimmen) Die Class-Dateien werden ja offensichtlich geladen und ausgeführt, (wieder lokal publiziert)aber er findet das Bild trotzdem nicht.

Alle Hilfen die ich bislang gefunden haben bezogen sich nicht direkt auf mein Problem und ich weiß auch nicht wie ich das alles ausprobieren soll. Dieselben Probs hab ich natürlich auch mit anderen Java-Applets ect. Gibts da nicht irgendwo eine Hilfe für den Dummy wie mich?

Danke und Gruß

PS: ich hatte in Anfängerfragen gepostet, ihr könnts also wieder zurück-verschieben. Hatte ja geschrieben das es nix eigenes war. Egal.


----------



## zucchero (12. Mrz 2004)

OK, hat schon geklappt! Hab einen Tip gefunden und es dann so gemacht. Warum das denn nun so funktioniert hab ich zwar noch nicht ganz verstanden aber Hauptsache es geht erstmal. Danke.


----------

